# flu shot



## Guest (Oct 29, 1999)

My Mother and I both have fibro. I get a flu shot every year without any side effects, but she isn't so lucky. Two years ago she became so ill that she skipped having one last year. Does anyone out there have problems with the flu shot? Has anyone heard anything about fibro and flu shots? I think she should get the flu shot because of her age,76. She had it suggested to her to start taking aspirin 2 days before the shot to help with any pain she might get. Has anyone heard/tried that?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Eskie, When I got a flu shot a number of years ago, I came down with the aches and pains flu five times that year. I was thinking it was that darn flu shot. It could of been the start of my fibro or could it be what started my fibro, I thought. Who knows what starts fibro. Anyway, I told my allergist that last year, and he gave me a little intradermal prick with it (smaller dose, he said), and said if it swole up and got red like a reaction, then it was good for a flu shot too and I didn't need another one. It worked and I didn't have a bad reaction. One doc a few years earlier tested me for eggs and I tested positive, so I thought, ahuh, that's why I got sick the first time. I tested negative for eggs though at my current allergist. Also found out the other one wasn't a true allergist though, so don't know if it was accurate or not. It's not really any help, but just thought I'd relate this experience to you. Maybe others will have other responses for you. ------------------


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I have been getting my flu shot every year, and so far I've not had any adverse reaction. It really helps me stay well during the winter. I'm 51 years old and have fibro with bad winter flare ups, I used to get bronchitis every year, but I haven't had it since I started getting the flu shots. I don't know about anyone else, but they sure help me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 1999)

I just had mine last week and have done so every year now for several years. With my allergies, I felt it important to get one since our immune systems are already tampered with and now, with the fibro, I feel it very, very important to do it. I have been lucky and had no reaction to the shots. Both my kids gets flu shots every year too. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 1999)

Thanks everyone for your imput. I'm glad to hear that you all get flu shots without any dire fibro consequences. I will pass this information on to my mother with the hope that she will decide to get a flu shot.


----------

